# Questions? :)



## skits (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post or notabout this but I'm hoping it might be. I'm getting my first rabbit tomorrow and he's coming with his cage. I'm not sure what the cage is yet and if it's going to be roomy enough or not but I wanted to possibly build him a NIC cube cage, or at least a sort of cage extension so he can be in there safely while I'm home but not able to supervise.

My cat basically lives in my room, she has her litter, toys, bowls, cat tree in here so she's always in here. She also enjoys sitting above all my tanks and cages and enjoys watching my other pets. I was wondering though if she would walk over NIC cage if it would collapse or anything? I'm not sure what to do about it. I know most people here have those kind of cages so I was just wondering if they are strong enough to hold up a 10 pound cat laying on the top or anything? Or should I just let the rabbit into the cage with supervision. 

Thank you, and sorry if this was confusing.


----------



## Yield (Mar 26, 2011)

[align=center]I just felt my NIC cage (4 long, 2 high, only 4 covering the top in one corner) and it seemed pretty sturdy. I think if the whole top is covered it'd be okay.. =P


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 26, 2011)

I would use wooden dowels to support the roof and have something solid as well. 
They are fairly sturdy, but I would not trust the weight without extra supports.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 26, 2011)

Right now we have tworoof racks (the kind used to carry skis on a car) sitting on the top of Gus's cage. They've been there for weeks. The zip ties we used were the big ones (40 lbs), so I'm not even remotely worried about the roof collapsing. A cat's nothing onroof racks! 

Also, when constructing a NIC cage, make sure you criss-cross the zip-ties in the corners where four NIC panels meet. I've noticed not many people do this, and I don't think their cages are as sturdy (or as square).

Like this:







Check out this page for full instructions:

http://www.rabbitcondo.com/

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## skits (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks  I finished the cage and the criss cross zip-ties worked wonders


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome! :highfive:

So do we get to see pics? :weee:

Rue


----------



## skits (Mar 27, 2011)

I was going to make a new thread but I guessI can share some on the same thread. :biggrin:

It's a bit hard to see because of my curious cat constantly getting the way. My rabbit (Calvin) hasn't gotten to the top floor yet, I'm not sure if I should somehow build him a ladder or something yet, I'll see how he'll be with it. 











Petting the bunny:





And little calvin himself. :hug:He's a three year old netherland dwarf rabbit.  He's not litter trained at all though (he didn't have a litter box in his previous home) but I'm working on it with him. 










































*PS: I know he shouldn't have too many carrots and celery itself. *He just got some today since it was his first day home.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 27, 2011)

He's adorable. Personally though I'd worry about the cat accidently scratching the bunnys eye


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cute little guy.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 27, 2011)

*skits wrote:*


> My rabbit (Calvin) hasn't gotten to the top floor yet, I'm not sure if I should somehow build him a ladder or something yet, I'll see how he'll be with it.


You could try putting a half-height box in the corner under the open area, so Calvin can use it as a step. That's what I did for Scone when I added the second level to his cage. I used a Timber Hide-a-way wood box with an old hand towel stapled to the top for traction. You can see it in this photo:






The box also gave him a spot to sit which is kind of private and hidden by the shelf, if something startled him. Neither Scone nor Natasha ever went into the box - it's really too small for that - but Calvin's a bit smaller so he might like that as well.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 27, 2011)

Omigosh! Calvin is SOOOO cute! :hearts

Mike suggested exactly what I was going to: Create a step-up with a box. Even a sturdy cardboard box (the Mini Wheats box won't be quite strong enough) will do the job. Plus it'll give him a hide-a-way from that snoopy cat! 

You'll need to move the hay rack, but since you're working on litter training, it's better to have it closer to his litter box anyway.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## skits (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you. I'm going to redo his cage tomorrow when I get back from school. And for the cat I started closing my door when I'm not in the room so I can supervise her when she's near. She's extremely terrified of Calvin though. Ever since she got her paw almostbitten from one of my ferrets in their cage, she's been extra cautious. She just taps on his back until he moves and she pulls her paw out really quick.


----------



## juliemjkim (Mar 28, 2011)

Be careful, cat scratches are notorious for getting infected. There was a rabbit that had it's ears scratched by a cat and the rabbit had starting biting its own ears and then sadly the rabbit passed. I'm not sure if there was a connection but I've had patients come in to the hospital because their cat scratched them, the cut got infected, and then they had gotten sepsis.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 28, 2011)

You know I have never had an infection from a cat scratch however the day I bought Freckles she cut my finger and then it got infected. But I always worry about the cats around Freckles and Sweet Heart.


----------



## skits (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to make sure whenever she's around him that she doesn't put her paws inside the cage. I think now that she's gotten a little more used to him, she lost interest in petting him. 

And I wanted to update on the cage. I actually almost doubled the size of it now. :biggrin:He seems to love it. He stays upstairs most of the time though since he has his food and water up there. I'm going to look for some toys I can make him/buy him or anything that he could enjoy because right now it's nothing but a huge plain cage. He onlyhas a box, a chew toy carrot, a hanging toilet paper roll, a dog toy ring and a ball. I can't think of anything else but if anyone has suggestions go for it. I did look around at the threads about toys and all and got some really good ideas though that I might try. 

Anyways, pictures. :biggrin:
















I think I got obsessed with expanding his cage. I would love to eventuall add a third floor for him. :innocent


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love your dog. Goldens truly are the best dogs ever I miss my two.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2011)

That's an awesome cage! It's HUGE! Just one suggestion: Cut some cardboard to fit the upstairs grids, then lay the blanket over top. Then there's less chance of Calvin catching his foot through the holes.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## skits (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks. And I just did that today while cleaning his cage. :biggrin:He's loving the new cage so much. Only problem is the little bugger keeps pulling off his towel all the time and attacking the cardboard underneath


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I love his little bandanna! Such a cutie! I love Dwarfs, they have such outgoing personalities. Or at least, the ones I've met do.


----------

